
Court Reporters vs. Digital Recording and Voice Recognition - GnarlyWhale
https://clereporting.com/court-reporters-v-digital-recording-and-voice-recognition-a-comprehensive-breakdown/
======
GnarlyWhale
Bit of an interesting inside perspective on an industry often said to soon be
victim to AI/ML advances.

Not sure if the intent behind this is to placate current professionals or
attract new ones, but in any case the author seems to mis-understand the
current state of the art and appeal of this kind of research[1].

(1) [https://speech-to-text-demo.ng.bluemix.net/](https://speech-to-text-
demo.ng.bluemix.net/)

------
arkades
I was shocked by the line in the article that mentioned years, plural, of
schooling to become a stenographer.

Apparently, although many states do not require a license to be a court
reporter, if you want professional licensure, you need an associate's degree.
As far as I can find, it's 60 credit-hours of legal jargon, "phonetic theory",
and practice typing.

Two years of school in order to become a stenographer. Jeez.

